# Help 4th day of fever no other symptoms!!!



## Trinity

Help this is the 4th day my 8 year old has run a fever. I can't get him into the doctor, because he is out of town till Tuesday. It's really weird he wakes up in the morning with a normal temp. by 11am he is at 102. I give him motrin the fever goes away and comes back around 10pm. Same thing next day. I don't get it. He has no other symptoms of anything, nothing hurts, no rash, nothing, once the motrin kicks in he's fine and acting himself. you would think the fever would come back as soon as the motrin wore off after about 6 hours, but thats not the case. Anybody else ever have a kid with a fever for 4 days and no other symptoms? what did the doc say?


----------



## freeandfun1

khafley said:
			
		

> Help this is the 4th day my 8 year old has run a fever. I can't get him into the doctor, because he is out of town till Tuesday. It's really weird he wakes up in the morning with a normal temp. by 11am he is at 102. I give him motrin the fever goes away and comes back around 10pm. Same thing next day. I don't get it. He has no other symptoms of anything, nothing hurts, no rash, nothing, once the motrin kicks in he's fine and acting himself. you would think the fever would come back as soon as the motrin wore off after about 6 hours, but thats not the case. Anybody else ever have a kid with a fever for 4 days and no other symptoms? what did the doc say?



not trying to scare you, but do you live in an area where you have a lot of mosquitos?  Aren't the symptoms of West Nile Virus a persistent fever?  You better check it out.  Young ones have a good chance of coming out of it okay, but fever is nothing to mess around with.  Menangitis (sp) is another possibility.


----------



## Trinity

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> not trying to scare you, but do you live in an area where you have a lot of mosquitos?  Aren't the symptoms of West Nile Virus a persistent fever?  You better check it out.  Young ones have a good chance of coming out of it okay, but fever is nothing to mess around with.  Menangitis (sp) is another possibility.




That's odd I was just on here looking up the symptoms for west nile virus about 30 minutes ago, and yes I do believe they said something last summer about it being in our area however I havent heard anything this summer about it. Which doesnt mean much. It did say that a fever was one of the symptoms and there may or may not be other symptoms. God I wish it was Tuesday I really don't want to go to the emergency room!


----------



## Annie

khafley said:
			
		

> Help this is the 4th day my 8 year old has run a fever. I can't get him into the doctor, because he is out of town till Tuesday. It's really weird he wakes up in the morning with a normal temp. by 11am he is at 102. I give him motrin the fever goes away and comes back around 10pm. Same thing next day. I don't get it. He has no other symptoms of anything, nothing hurts, no rash, nothing, once the motrin kicks in he's fine and acting himself. you would think the fever would come back as soon as the motrin wore off after about 6 hours, but thats not the case. Anybody else ever have a kid with a fever for 4 days and no other symptoms? what did the doc say?



Truly gross, but last Friday, we got notice of foot and mouth disease in our school. No notice of kid or grade. Reported to County board of health, it's serious. I'm not too worried, since I teach middle school, and the kids for the most part cover their mouths, don't share eating utensils, or 'feces'. Ewwww

An 8 year old could be exposed to any of the above, unintentionally. Does he have mouth sores?


----------



## Trinity

well it's monday and i didn't make it till tuesday he was still running a fever today. so we ended up spending the afternoon in the ER after i discovered his lymph nodes were swollen about the size of a golf ball on one side and when i touched it , it hurt. The doctor, boy got to love them ER docs, says well I can't find anyhting wrong, except the swollen lymph nodes and his right ear drum looks a little dull, but it's not infected. but we'll go ahead and start him on an antibiotic and you can take him to his doctor in 2 to 3 days. jeez Thanks!!  :firing: (sarcasm here) and i guess his wise wisdom will cost me about $500.00 thank god for insurance. although i will still end up shelling out about $100.00.


----------



## Annie

khafley said:
			
		

> well it's monday and i didn't make it till tuesday he was still running a fever today. so we ended up spending the afternoon in the ER after i discovered his lymph nodes were swollen about the size of a golf ball on one side and when i touched it , it hurt. The doctor, boy got to love them ER docs, says well I can't find anyhting wrong, except the swollen lymph nodes and his right ear drum looks a little dull, but it's not infected. but we'll go ahead and start him on an antibiotic and you can take him to his doctor in 2 to 3 days. jeez Thanks!!  :firing: (sarcasm here) and i guess his wise wisdom will cost me about $500.00 thank god for insurance. although i will still end up shelling out about $100.00.


Hey with a temp going on that long, gotta make sure he's not dehydrated. You did the right thing.


----------



## Trinity

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Truly gross, but last Friday, we got notice of foot and mouth disease in our school. No notice of kid or grade. Reported to County board of health, it's serious. I'm not too worried, since I teach middle school, and the kids for the most part cover their mouths, don't share eating utensils, or 'feces'. Ewwww
> 
> An 8 year old could be exposed to any of the above, unintentionally. Does he have mouth sores?




No he doesn't have hand foot and mouth. I have been certified in communicable diseases and I am very familar with most of them but this one has me stumped! 

Speaking of hand foot and mouth disease most adults are under the impression the it is a childhood disease and adults can't get it. It is not, if you are an adult and never had it yes you can get it. I found out the hard way at the begining of the summer. Now once you have had it you will be immune to it and won't ever have to worry about it again. But boy will it kick your ass for about 2 days!!!!!


----------



## Annie

khafley said:
			
		

> No he doesn't have hand foot and mouth. I have been certified in communicable diseases and I am very familar with most of them but this one has me stumped!
> 
> Speaking of hand foot and mouth disease most adults are under the impression the it is a childhood disease and adults can't get it. It is not, if you are an adult and never had it yes you can get it. I found out the hard way at the begining of the summer. Now once you have had it you will be immune to it and won't ever have to worry about it again. But boy will it kick your ass for about 2 days!!!!!



Oh trust me, I know! Before we left school Friday, we used anti-bacterial washclothes on all desks, computers, chairs, and bookshelves. Eeeek just thinking about it! But like lice, more likely in the lower grades. Haven't run across this, until this year.


----------



## krisy

Hey,I meant to call you and tell you this. Savannah ran a fever last night ,then proceeded to throw up all over this morning. I think it has to do with the stomach virus going around. She usually doesn't run a fever with them,but I think this may be the same thing he has since he was sick to his stomach last week.


----------



## Trinity

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oh trust me, I know! Before we left school Friday, we used anti-bacterial washclothes on all desks, computers, chairs, and bookshelves. Eeeek just thinking about it! But like lice, more likely in the lower grades. Haven't run across this, until this year.




I know it sucks! I worked in daycare for awhile and we had to disinfect on a daily basis.


----------



## Trinity

krisy said:
			
		

> Hey,I meant to call you and tell you this. Savannah ran a fever last night ,then proceeded to throw up all over this morning. I think it has to do with the stomach virus going around. She usually doesn't run a fever with them,but I think this may be the same thing he has since he was sick to his stomach last week.



that was last monday, and he hasn't mentioned anything else about his stomach hurting nor thrown up. Believe me i have asked daily sometimes 4 or 5 times, it's getting to the point that he is getting sarcastic ........uuuuhhhhh mom I already told you 15 times nothing hurts me!!! would you quite asking me that!!!!


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Truly gross, but last Friday, we got notice of foot and mouth disease in our school. No notice of kid or grade. Reported to County board of health, it's serious. I'm not too worried, since I teach middle school, and the kids for the most part cover their mouths, don't share eating utensils, or 'feces'. Ewwww
> 
> An 8 year old could be exposed to any of the above, unintentionally. Does he have mouth sores?



my secretary's 3 y/o just got over Foot and Mouth.  Kinda gross.  But he had sores on his hands and feet from it.....  isn't that a major symptom?


----------



## Trinity

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> my secretary's 3 y/o just got over Foot and Mouth.  Kinda gross.  But he had sores on his hands and feet from it.....  isn't that a major symptom?




Yep, sores and blisters are a major symptom.


----------

